# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  رحلتي من اسبانيا إلى فرنسا  مع الحجاب

## أم حمزة الأندلسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الملاسلين سيدنا محمداً وعلى آله وصحبه أجمين أما بعد :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كما وعدتكن أخواتي الغاليات بكتابة موضوع عن المرأة في أوروبا وتحديداً في فرنسا وكيف تتعامل مع القانون الجائر بحقها بنزع النقاب الذي تعتبره أغلب النساء المحافظات هو مصدر عفتها وأنوثتها .
عندما صدرَ هذا القانون الجائر بنزع النقاب كنت وقتها في اسبانيا وكان الوضع ولله الحمد هناك جيد بالنسبة للأخوات المنتقبات ، وفي المنطقة التي كنت أعيش فيها كانت أخت واحدة ترتدي النقاب وأنا فقط وكانت هذه الأخت لا تخرج من البيت بتاتاً وكنت أنا أخرج لقضاء حاجات المنزل والذهاب لاحضارلأولاد من المدرسة والذهاب للمسجد ولإمور اخرى فكنت مضطرة للخروج ،ولكن كنت أرى بعض النظرات من حولي ومع ذلك كنت لا أبالي لأني كنت فخورة بحجابي وكنت معتزة به لأني والله أشعر بعزة وأنا بنقابي ، وكان بعضهم يسألوني لماذا ترتديه ولماذا غيركِ من المسلمات لا ترتديه فكنت أجيب أنَّ هذا من تعاليم ديني ومن المحافظة علي والأخريات أخذن بآراء أخرى من شريعتنا ، كانوا يقولون أيضاً أنتِ في اسبانيا ولستِ ببلدكِ فأجيبهم أن الله موجود في أي مكان ليس فقط في بلدي وبعضهم كان يحترم هذا الرأي والآخر لا يحترمه وتبدو العنصرية في وجهه ، والأغلب يقولون أننا نحن المسلمات مغصوبات على لبسه من رجالنا فأجيبه أن زوجي ليس معي في الشارع بامكاني أن أكشف وجهي ولكن الخوف من ربي وليس من زوجي .
وكان في مناطق أخرى مثل سرغوسا وبعض المناطق القريبة من الحدود الفرنسية بعض الأخوات اللواتي أعرفهن ولي صلة بهن كن يرتدين النقاب ولكن كنَّ يجدن صعوبة من حيث كلام الناس عليهن والنظرات الجارحة حتى يصل الأمر أنهم يمنعونهن من دخول المحلات التجارية حتى تكشف عن وجهها ثم تدخل
وفي مرة صدر قانون في المدينة التي كنت أعيش فيها أن المرأة ليس لها الحق لبس الحجاب في الصور الشخصية لتقديم الأقامة في اسبانيا وللأسف بعض الاخوات هداهن الله مجرد ما إن خرج القانون كشفن عن رؤوسهن للصورة الشخصية حتى يتسنى لها أخذ الأوراق الرسمية وهذا ما يدمي القلب ولو كنا كلنا على قلب واحد وكنا يداً بيد ما استطاعوا أن يكشفوا لنا ولو شعرة واحدة .
وعندما انتهت اوراقي ذهبت ومعي الصور الشخصية وبحجابي (طبعاً دون النقاب) فنظرت فيها الموظفة وقالت لي انظري إلى هذه الصورة يجب عليكش ازالة حجابك أو أن تظهر مقدمة الرأس مع قليل من شعرك فقلت لها وما الفرق أن يظهر أو لا يظهر قالت هذا القانون
قلت لها في مدريد هذا القانون لا يطبق لماذا هنا فقط قالت لا بل يطبق قلت لها سأحضر لكِ يعض الأوراق الرسمية التي تعطي المرأة حقها بالحجاب ولن أنزع حجابي فرفضت وبشدة
فرفعت عليها قضية في نفس البلدية الخاصة في المنطقة ورفعت الكتاب إلى مدريد والحمد لله اعطوني بعض الاوراق التي تثبت الحجاب الشرعي للمرأة المسلمة واخذتها وذهبت للمكان المخصص والحمد لله ما تكلمت ولا كلمة بل بالعكس انغاضت وبان في وجهها ووجدت المسؤول في البلدية ينتظري على باب المكان وقدم له زوجي الأوراق والصور ودخلنا وكان الامر على ما يرضي ربنا ولله الحمد
ولكن الذي يحزنني أن بعض أخواتنا هداهن الله غير مباليات أبداً اسأل الله لي ولهن الهداية .
وقدَّر الله أن أنتقل إلى فرنسا وكانت الكارثة وهي بمنع النقاب في جميع مدن فرنسا وفي الطرق والأماكن الحكومية
ومن وجدوها في الشارع في النقاب يضطروا لأخذها في سيارة الشرطة والتحقيق معها في قسم الشرطة أو أن تكشف وجهها في الشارع حتى يروا وجهها ويكونوا أكثر من شخص اثنين أو ثلاثة ومعم امرأة أو تدفع مبلغ .
كان العدد لا بأس به من الأخوات المنتقبات في المدينة التي أعيش فيها وأغلبهن من الأخوات الفرنسيات المسلمات وما كان بوسعهن إلا أن بنزعن النقاب بعد هذا القانون الجائر ، وبعضهن ثبتن على لبسه وهن اثنتين أسأل الله أن يجزيهن خير الجزاء وأن يعينهن
فلم يكن أمامي سوا نزع النقاب ووالله عندما اتلفظ هذه الكلمة وكأنني نزعتُ جزءاً من قلبي ولكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل
وكان نزعي له عندما سألت واستفسرت بعض الدعاة ورجعت إلى بعض المسائل الفقهية ومع ذلك ما زال قلبي حزين
وأتمنى من الله أن يهيأ لي من أمري رشداً ومخرجاً وأن يبدلني خيراً من هذه البلاد ولو كنت أجيد اللغة الفرنسية مثل بعض الأخوات الثابتات لكان أمري غير ذلك والله المستعان وهو حسبي ونعم الوكيل
كنت عائدةً من المسجد أنا وبعض صديقاتي وإذا بأخت أعرفها تلبس النقاب كانت ذاهبةً لتحضر ابناءها من المدرسة فإذا بسيارة الشرطة أمام المدرسة فما كان بوسعها إلا أن ترفع النقاب وتلبس النظارات الشمسية حتى لا يتعرضوا لها وهذا حالُ اخواتنا المنتقبات والله المستعان .
أخواتي الغاليات رأيتُ خلال سفري إلى فرنسا أو اسبانيا أن الأمهات هداهن الله لا يتكلمن مع أبناءهن اللغة العربية وان كلامهن باللغة الفرنسية أو الأسبانية ووجدت كثيراً من الأخوات اللواتي ولِدن في فرنسا لا يتكلمن اللغة العربية بتاتاً ولا يعرفن القراءة ولا الكتابة والله حزنت لذلك إذ أن احداهن لا تقرأ كتاب الله لأنها لا تعرف اللغة العربية وتقرأه باللغة الفرنسية كتفسير فقط فأين أنتنَّ أيها الأمهات الكريمات ؛ الستنَّ مسؤولات أمام الله سبحانه وتعالى عن هؤلاء الأطفال
فماذا بكِ إذا سألكِ الله سبحانه وتعالى عن هذا الولد الذي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب ولا يحفظ شئ من كتاب الله ؟!
ماذا ستجيبي بالله عليك ؟
أغرتكِ الدنيا وغرتكِ بلاد الغرب ونسيتِ أولادك ولغتكِ العربية!!
حالُ بعض المسلمين في بلاد الغرب يرثى له ، إذ أنَّهم لا يحرصون على الأكل الحلال ولا يهتمون لذلك ، ولا يحرصون أيضا على صلاة الجماعة في المسجد ولا على أداء الصلاة في وقتها بسبب العمل ولا على صلاةالعيدين إذ أنه توجد مدارس فلا يستطيعون أخذ فرصة لأبناءهم ليشهدوا صلاة العيد وفرحة العيد فكيف سيعرف اولادكِ أنه يوجد عيد للمسلمين وكيف سيفرح به.
والبعض الآخر يترك ابناءهم ليشاركوا الكفار مناسباتهم وحفلاتهم في المدارس وفي غير المدارس ، وفي بعض المرات وفي المسجد رأى زوجي طفلاً يضع في صدره عقداً فيه الصليب وعندما سأله من أين لك هذا قال اهداني اياه صديقي الكافر ووالد هذا الطفل من المحافظين على الصلاة في المسجد ألم يرَ ابنه وهو يلبس العقد ؟!!
الله المستعان يا أخواتي ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
وأسأل الله أن يهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشداً وأن يصلح أحوال المسلمين في اوروبا خاصةً وفي باقي البلاد عامة
لانهم إذا صلحوا المسلمين في بلاد الغرب أخذوا عنا الكفار الأخلاق الحسنة وانتشر الإسلام بأخلاقنا
فلا تنسوا أخوانكم المسلمين في الغرب من دعوة صادقة ليغير الله حالهم للأحسن وأن يهديهم ويصلحهم
وهذا إن كان من توفيق فمن الله وإن كان من خطأ فمن نفسي والشيطان والله المستعان
وجزاكن الله خير الجزاء

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

على الأقل كنتِ في بلد كفر ويحارب الحجاب لكن يوجد من نسائنا وهن قلة ولله الحمد في بلاد الحرمين حتى يُصدر لها جواز سفر إلى دولة أوروبية تقوم بنزع غطاء الوجه مع إبداء مقدمة شعر الرأس ويقوم بتصويرها رجل والله المستعان حتى إني أعرف إحداهن من الملتزمات وزوجها ملتزم كشفت وجهها وجزء من شعرها لتلتحق مع زوجها في بعثة، لكن إذا جاءت فرصة الإبتعاث والتفكير في الدرجات في الدنيا تُنسى الآخرة نسأل الله السلامة,,الله يثبتك يا أم حمزة وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل..وأريد أسألك كيف حال نساء المسلمين اللاتي يسافرن لأجل السياحة والتنزه هل ينزعن النقاب إمتثالاً للقانون الفرنسي الغبي..نحن في إنتظار البقية ولو غيرتي شكل الخط لأن النظر عندي فيه مشكلة وأنا متشوقة لكلماتك(ابتسامة)  ..

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> على الأقل كنتِ في بلد كفر ويحارب الحجاب لكن يوجد من نسائنا وهن قلة ولله الحمد في بلاد الحرمين حتى يُصدر لها جواز سفر إلى دولة أوروبية تقوم بنزع غطاء الوجه مع إبداء مقدمة شعر الرأس ويقوم بتصويرها رجل والله المستعان حتى إني أعرف إحداهن من الملتزمات وزوجها ملتزم كشفت وجهها وجزء من شعرها لتلتحق مع زوجها في بعثة، لكن إذا جاءت فرصة الإبتعاث والتفكير في الدرجات في الدنيا تُنسى الآخرة نسأل الله السلامة,,الله يثبتك يا أم حمزة وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل..وأريد أسألك كيف حال نساء المسلمين اللاتي يسافرن لأجل السياحة والتنزه هل ينزعن النقاب إمتثالاً للقانون الفرنسي الغبي..نحن في إنتظار البقية ولو غيرتي شكل الخط لأن النظر عندي فيه مشكلة وأنا متشوقة لكلماتك(ابتسامة)  ..


اللهم آمين
الله المستعان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
بالنسبة لحال المسلمات اللواتي يسافرن للسياحة أظن والله تعالى اعلم أنَّ القانون الجائر شملهن أيضاً لأني سمعت تقرير عن ذلك 
جزاكِ الله خيراً على مروركِ الطيب وإضافتك
بالنسبة لشكل الخط اتمنى من المشرفة  الغالية ان استطاعت  تعديله حتى يتسنى لك يا غالية قراءة المقال بشكل جيد فيا ليت

----------


## عزيزة بنت أحمد

نسأل الله أختي أن يحدث لكم من الأمر ما يسر اخواتنا ويرفع الظلم عنهن

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

مقال رائع إذا أحببتن الإطلاع عليها في موقع صيد الفوائد بعنوان رسالة إلى مسلمات فرنسا

http://www.saaid.net/female/h40.htm

----------


## طالبة فقه

> مقال رائع إذا أحببتن الإطلاع عليها في موقع صيد الفوائد بعنوان رسالة إلى مسلمات فرنسا
> 
> http://www.saaid.net/female/h40.htm


جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## حكمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخيتي الفاضلة أم حمزة الأندلسي .. أسأل الله أن يفرغ في صدرك الصبر وأن يثبت إيمانك ، فأنا والله يا أخية أشعر بمعاناتك .. 
فقد كنت في فرنسا عام 1989م (سفرة عمل) وعايشت أحداث قضية طرد تلميذات المدرسة المتحجبات ، ولا تتخيلي حجم المعااناة التي تحملتها من المضايقات التي قابلتها ،،
هذا وكانت القضية  عن الحجاب والآن عن النقاب فقد كنت في فرنسا منذ أقل من شهر .. وكم تعبت ولكِ أن تتخيلي أن أكون متنقبة في بلدي ومن ثم ينزع النقاب مني نزعا غصبا عني ..!
نعم أخية يخالجك هنا شعور بأنك لست أنتِ ! بل وكأنك نزعتِ كل ثيابكِ عنكِ !!
اللهم نسألك الستر فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض ..
أعانكم الله يا أخية ..
الله المستعان ..




> أم أويس وفردوس    
> على الأقل كنتِ في بلد كفر ويحارب الحجاب لكن يوجد من نسائنا وهن قلة ولله الحمد في بلاد الحرمين حتى يُصدر لها جواز سفر إلى دولة أوروبية تقوم بنزع غطاء الوجه مع إبداء مقدمة شعر الرأس ويقوم بتصويرها رجل والله المستعان حتى إني أعرف إحداهن من الملتزمات وزوجها ملتزم كشفت وجهها وجزء من شعرها لتلتحق مع زوجها في بعثة،


حياها الله أختنا الفاضلة أم أويس وفردوس 
هل تقصدين  يا أخية بأنه لزاما علينا أن نظهر جزء من خصلات الشعر عند التصوير لإصدار جواز السفر؟؟؟
إن كان هذا قصدك ,,
فنعم يجب أن يكشف الوجه أثناء التصوير وذلك للدواعي الأمنية وإثبات الهوية للمسافرة عندما تقف على بوابات العبور للبلدان 
ولكن أن نظهر الشعر في الصورة  فــلا وليس أمر ولسنا ملزمين من أي جهة حكومية بفعل ذلك ولله الحمد
وإن كان لا ليس هو قصدك 
فنعم من تقوم بإظهار خصلات من شعرها وتلجأ إلى المصوراتي من الرجال ، تلك ليست إلا من سولت لها نفسها بفعل ذلك !
نسأل الله الهداية لنا ولكم ولجميع المسلمين 
اللهم سترك الجميل
وحياكم الله

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> نسأل الله أختي أن يحدث لكم من الأمر ما يسر اخواتنا ويرفع الظلم عنهن


اللهم آمين 
أكرمكِ الله أختي الغالية على مروركِ الطيب

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخيتي الفاضلة أم حمزة الأندلسي .. أسأل الله أن يفرغ في صدرك الصبر وأن يثبت إيمانك ، فأنا والله يا أخية أشعر بمعاناتك .. 
> فقد كنت في فرنسا عام 1989م (سفرة عمل) وعايشت أحداث قضية طرد تلميذات المدرسة المتحجبات ، ولا تتخيلي حجم المعااناة التي تحملتها من المضايقات التي قابلتها ،،
> هذا وكانت القضية عن الحجاب والآن عن النقاب فقد كنت في فرنسا منذ أقل من شهر .. وكم تعبت ولكِ أن تتخيلي أن أكون متنقبة في بلدي ومن ثم ينزع النقاب مني نزعا غصبا عني ..!
> نعم أخية يخالجك هنا شعور بأنك لست أنتِ ! بل وكأنك نزعتِ كل ثيابكِ عنكِ !!
> اللهم نسألك الستر فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض ..
> أعانكم الله يا أخية ..
> الله المستعان ..


اللهم آمين يا غالية 
أختي الحبيبة للآن ممنوع الحجاب في المدارس وابنتي عمرها 15 عام حرمت الدراسة بسبب ذلك ولكن أسعى جاهدة إن شاء الله حتى تكمل دراستها في المدرسة السعودية في باريس ولكن وجدتُ بعض التعقيد ات عند التسجيل فيها ولا أعرف لماذا كل هذه التعقيدات و الطالب السعودي يدرس مجاناً والغير سعودي يجب عليه أن يأخذ موافقة من سفارة بلده وان يدفع مبلغ 3 الاف يورو في العام والمشكلة أني لا أسكن بنفس باريس فلذلك سوف أدرسها عن طريق المراسلة 
المال ليس هو المشكلة الوحيدة ولكن نحن مسلمون لماذا كل هذه التعقيدات ولماذا كل هذه الأوراق والمستندات ؟!!
الله المستعان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

وإن كان لا ليس هو قصدك 
فنعم من تقوم بإظهار خصلات من شعرها وتلجأ إلى المصوراتي من الرجال ، تلك ليست إلا من سولت لها نفسها بفعل ذلك !
أقصد ذلك مادام أنها في بلد التوحيد لمَ تتجرأ على ذلك..ولو أُجبرت تستطيع أن تأخذ حقها والدولة جزاهم الله خير حريصين على التوحيد وتعاليم الإسلام..أما من كانت في مثل وضعكن أنت وأم حمزة الله يفرج عليكم إجباري وقهري ولن ينصرك قانون ولاغيره إلا الله وحده..فنقول للضرورة أحكام وحسبكم الله وحده وكفى..أكملي يا أم حمزة بإنتظارك..

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

إن شاء الله أخواتي الغاليات سأكتب موضوع عن المرأة المسلمة في اوروبا وجهودها الطيبة في الدعوة ومساعدة المسجد وأهله 
ترقبن ذلك وفقكن الله

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

تتبعت قصتك أخية ، ثبتك ربي ، وفقك الله لكل خير ويسر أمورك كلها ، أنت والعائلة الكريمة .

----------


## أمة الله مريم

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختي أم حمزة الأندلسي
جزاك الله خيرا على قبولك طلبنا وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك....بارك الله فيك
أسال الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يثبتك انت واخواتك وأن ينصركم على من عاداكم وأن يفرغ عليكم صبرا من عنده إنه نعم المولى ونعم النصير...اللهم آمين
ووالله إنها لمعاناة كبيرة تلك التي تتعرضون لها في بلاد الكفر وفي فرنسا الصليبية بالذات ، واقول هنا انها ليس عبارة عن قوانين عبثية او غبية كما وصفتها إحدى الأخوات-بارك الله فيها- ن بل هي مؤامرة صليبية صهيونية لتجريد المسلمين من أعز ما يملكون ومن كل شيء يربطهم بدينهم ، هي قرارت وقوانين تعسفية وجائرة ..نعم ، ولكنها والله نابعة من مصادر تحارب الإسلام واهله
نسأل الله ان يجعل كيدهم في نحورهم
ومهما فعلوا فالله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون ، قوانين كثيرة تجرم في حق المسلمين كان نتاجها مسلمون جدد...لأن الله ناصر هذا الدين وهو من يرد كيد الكائدين..
هناك استفسار اختي ام حمزة الأندلسي أرجو ان تجيبينا عليه إن تكرمت ...ستجدينه في المشاركة رقم 6 من هذا الموضوع
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=82506
وهل تنتظرون منا شيئا يمكن أن يساعدكم الله به على رد هذا العدوان...يعني ما الذي نستطيع ان نساعدكم به
والله يرعاك

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أختي أم حمزة الأندلسي
> جزاك الله خيرا على قبولك طلبنا وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك....بارك الله فيك
> وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ورفع قدرك
> أسال الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يثبتك انت واخواتك وأن ينصركم على من عاداكم وأن يفرغ عليكم صبرا من عنده إنه نعم المولى ونعم النصير...اللهم آمين
> اللهم آمين يا غالية
> ووالله إنها لمعاناة كبيرة تلك التي تتعرضون لها في بلاد الكفر وفي فرنسا الصليبية بالذات ، واقول هنا انها ليس عبارة عن قوانين عبثية او غبية كما وصفتها إحدى الأخوات-بارك الله فيها- ن بل هي مؤامرة صليبية صهيونية لتجريد المسلمين من أعز ما يملكون ومن كل شيء يربطهم بدينهم ، هي قرارت وقوانين تعسفية وجائرة ..نعم ، ولكنها والله نابعة من مصادر تحارب الإسلام واهله
> نسأل الله ان يجعل كيدهم في نحورهم
> أختي الحبيبة صدقتِ والله إنما هي محاربة صليبية صهيونية واضحة وضوح الشمس كشفوا للنساء وجوههن وللبنات شعرهن فماذا بعد حتى في الأوراق الرسمية منعوا لبس الحجاب ولا أي شئ على الرأس في الصور الشخصية هم يريدون للمرأة المسلمة أن تتكشف وأن تظهر مفاتنها ولا يريدون دين الله أن يعلو ولكن اسأل الله أن يجعل كيدهم في نحرهم ولا يحزنكِ يا غالية ولله الحمد الآن الأخوات حتى لو كشفت وجوههن ولكن لباسهن ساتر ولله الحمد وهو غطاء الرأس إلى أسفل القدم وسنصبر وندعو الله أن ينصرنا عليهم اللهم آمين 
> ...


 
أسأل الله أن يحفظنا وجميع المسلمين من كل سوء

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> تتبعت قصتك أخية ، ثبتك ربي ، وفقك الله لكل خير ويسر أمورك كلها ، أنت والعائلة الكريمة .


اللهم آمين وإياكِ يا غالية 
أكرمكِ المولى على مروركِ الكريم

----------

